# B&W Dm-1400 amp recommendation



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am thinking getting these used vintage speakers B&W DM1400. They seem sweet. 
Does anyone know moderately priced power amp I could pair with these?
Please let me know...I am a noob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Emotiva XPA-2 or this XPA-200 would be a great choice.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, this looks nice. 

Is there something that costs little less than 400$ ????


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Also I would need a reasonably priced preamp as well...

Or, is there something like a receiver that has preamp, source inputs and power amp section?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a receiver that will power the B&Ws this Onkyo 809 would have no issues and is loaded with a lot of great features.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are looking for a 2 channel stereo receiver, the H/K 3490 is hard to beat. It delivers a lot of high current power, more than the rating indicates. Shop around for the best price.

If you just want something to get the B&W's up and running, the Onkyo TX-8050 will do it for little dough.

If you are looking to start a multi channel home theater system or want room correction processing, Tony's recommendation is a great idea.


----------

